# Applet Frage



## deetee (2. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

hab da mal ne Frage zu Applets.
Sagen wir mal es liegt ein Applet auf einem Server in folgender Form:


```
- applet/ 
       Main.java 
       Daten.xml
```

Jetzt läd ein Client dieses Applet. Die Main.java benötigt zur Laufzeit die Daten.xml Datei. Meine Frage ist: Wo befindet sich die Datei nachdem das Applet beim Client gestartet wurde? In einem temp Ordner auf Clientseite oder wird ständig ein Request übers Netz geschickt, wenn die Datei benötigt wird?

Und kann man die Daten.xml problemlos bearbeiten aus dem Applet heraus, d.h. in die Datei schreiben bzw. kann die Datei problemlos mit den Änderungen wieder auf dem Server gespeichert werden für spätere Zugriffe?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2008)

Ändern kannst du die Datei gar nicht (das würde ja bedeuten der Client kann einfach auf deinen Server schreiben).
Am besten du packst die xml und die Klassen in ein jar, dann kannst du sie einfach über den Classloader laden.


----------



## deetee (2. Dez 2008)

Ich dachte Dateien auf dem lokalen Rechner des Clients wären als einziges tabu, aber Dateien die auf dem selben Server des Applets liegen und dazu noch im selben Ordner sollten doch änderbar sein. Die Frage ist nur, wo befindet sich diese Datei nach dem Laden des Applets? Wird jedesmal ein Zugriff/Request übers Netz bemüht (glaube/hoffe ich eigenltich nicht), oder ist die Datei bzw. der Applet Ordner als "Abbildung/Kopie" irgendwo auf Clientseite und über die VM verwaltet? Falls letzteres zutrifft, dann müsste man wohl die Datei noch explizit auf den Server speichern, wenn man die Änderungen für das nächste Mal behalten möchte?


Zu deinem Tipp mit jar:
d.h. ich sollte das Applet komplett als jar auf dem Server ablegen inkl. XML Dateien? Und wenn ich dann eine XMl Datei bearbeiten möchte? wie funktioniert das dann?


----------

